
Ask HN: How did you find your current job? - jamestimmins
I got my most recent job by messaging the company&#x27;s customer support chat to see if they had any relevant openings.<p>I&#x27;m curious how others came across their current position.
======
Finnucane
I sent a resume to one of the production editors looking for some freelance
work. They happened to need someone to fill in for one of the editors who was
out on sick leave. That was eight years ago.

